

SAP to pay Oracle $1.3 billion in damages - sasvari
http://money.cnn.com/2010/11/23/technology/sap_oracle_settlement/

======
cubicle67
Better explanation of the case here
[http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-11-15/sap-s-
mcdermott-...](http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-11-15/sap-s-mcdermott-
says-tomorrownow-wasn-t-sales-driver-.html)

~~~
RickHull
From that link it seems that TomorrowNow had a promising marketing and sales
division that _improperly used Oracle IP_.

While this improper use was going on, TomorrowNow gets to put up _big
numbers_. SAP buys TomorrowNow based on those _big numbers_. Those _big
numbers_ turn out to be fraudulent, and SAP is on the hook.

------
yafujifide
I had trouble understanding exactly what SAP did, so I found an article on the
story: [http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/11/15/oracle-v-sap-a-
silico...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/11/15/oracle-v-sap-a-silicon-
valley-soap-opera/)

~~~
xxpor
That article states HP competes with Oracle. How?

~~~
pmorici
They both sell server hardware, now that Oracle owns Sun.

